# Good day to smoke some CB and BBB



## jrod62 (Mar 11, 2012)

got a butt and loin few weeks ago put them in Pops Brine for 12 days.

The kids was stoping by to visit Saturday so the wife wanted Chicken and shrimp on the smoker.

So I cold smoke in the "Brinkmann Smoke-N-Grill Charcoal Smoker" with AMNPS.

got the butt for $1.29 LBS , its nice when you can find them on sale.








here the loin . not to bad of a price.







Cutting the bone out of the butt.  It was easier to cut out then I thought it would be. Sharp knife helps.







bone out.  not to bad for the first time .







here they are ready for Pops brine.







here my little smoker with the AMNPS







Put the butts on the top grate and the loin is on the bottom grate







here I got both smokers going, the offset has chicken and shrimp in it and the small one has the CB and BBB

for cold smoking. The AMNPS was getting to much air since the bottom of these smokers are wide open.

I would blow out the flame in the  AMNPS and few minutes later the flame was back. so I grab these totes and

surrounded the smoker to block the air and it work great after that.







I moved the loin to the big smoker after 6 hours of cold smoking in the little smoker and hot smoke it to 145 degrees.

the BBB stayed in the small smoker for 12 hours.







here the CB . nice color to it







slicing it up .







here the BBB. slice a few pieces to fry up







frying up the BBB . also fry up some of the CB for breakfast . both turn out great.







here the CB all sliced up







thanks for looking.


----------



## hps6607 (Mar 11, 2012)

looks great !!!!!


----------



## jalan43 (Mar 11, 2012)

Gotta love that BBB! Mine will be ready on Thursday! Can't wait........ Yours looks Great!


----------



## jrod62 (Mar 12, 2012)

jalan43 said:


> Gotta love that BBB! Mine will be ready on Thursday! Can't wait........ Yours looks Great!



Thanks . It turn out great. 
Make sure you take lots of Q-view  of your BBB


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 12, 2012)

Nice job Ed! They both look fantastic!


----------



## smokinhusker (Mar 12, 2012)

Fantastic!


----------



## jrod62 (Mar 12, 2012)

SmokinAl said:


> Nice job Ed! They both look fantastic!


thanks Al.

We love the CB.  So far we have put it on pizza and grilled cheese/CB sandwich .

 




SmokinHusker said:


> Fantastic!


thanks Alesia


----------



## jrod62 (Mar 17, 2012)

English Muffin, CB, BBB, Egg. 

great start of a Saturday morning.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





for anyone thinking about making your own bacon. * DO IT !!!!!!!!*

so far we have done Belly bacon , CB and BBB.  its all so good.!!!!!we ran out of belly bacon so its time to do more.

the wife keeps giving away the CB and BBB. everyone wants some. Schnucks has butts on sale for $1.29

will be getting some for PP and to make more BBB.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Mar 17, 2012)

Nice


----------

